# Yongnuo RF-600 won't work in live View



## Bennymiata (Aug 26, 2012)

I just got a set of the Yongnuo RF-600 TX and 4 receivers which work well with my 60D and 5D3, EXCEPT when I have either camera in live View, and then they just don't work.

When Live View is switched off, using the OVF, they work perfectly, but when I switch to Live View, it won't trigger the falshes.

Anyone have any ideas as to why, and how to get around this problem?


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 26, 2012)

try to deactivate silent mode in the live view menu. That is what is needed in the 7D.
I think it hast something to do with electronic first curtain.


----------



## keithfullermusic (Aug 29, 2012)

It's a camera setting, not a problem with the flash.


----------



## dmbrown (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a 60D and they won't work in any of the live view settings either. I am not able to control the flash through the camera external flash settings. It says the flash is incompatible. I can shoot fine with a 430ex ii and a Yongnuo YN-560 II, both controlled by the RF-600, but all settings with the flashes are manual. Shouldn't the TTL work with the RF-600?


----------



## emag (Sep 14, 2013)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> try to deactivate silent mode in the live view menu. That is what is needed in the 7D.
> I think it hast something to do with electronic first curtain.


Turn off exposure simulation also?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 14, 2013)

dmbrown said:


> I have a 60D and they won't work in any of the live view settings either. I am not able to control the flash through the camera external flash settings. It says the flash is incompatible. I can shoot fine with a 430ex ii and a Yongnuo YN-560 II, both controlled by the RF-600, but all settings with the flashes are manual. Shouldn't the TTL work with the RF-600?


With the Yonguno RF-600, you cannot control the flash through the camera, it is meant only to communicate with the receiver to trigger the flash, that's all it can do i.e. you need to manually set the flash output on the flash unit itself. 
If you want to control the flash through the camera, you need the newer Yongnuo flash trigger YN-622C (for Canon) or YN-622N (for Nikon).


----------

